

4-year-old with IQ of 145 becomes Mensa's newest member - jfc
http://news.yahoo.com/4-year-old-with-iq-of-145-becomes-mensa-s-newest-member-141316099.html

======
seizethecheese
The article states that the 4-year-old is "smarter than you." How ridiculous,
anyone who knows how IQ tests knows that they are based on your results
compared to similar age groups. I'm pretty new to Hacker News, but how this
could make it so high is beyond me.

~~~
jfc
I'd ignore the hyperbole in the article--and really, what does that have to do
with the little girl? It's still very impressive for her to score in the 99th
percentile--no matter what her age.

~~~
seizethecheese
The article's take on why this is newsworthy is completely incorrect. It's
newsworthy because they're letting 4 year old's into MENSA, not because the
girl is somehow has the intelligence anywhere close to the adult members
(which is what the article implies.)

